# Bar Ends for Touring/Bikepacking



## mwv (Jan 24, 2012)

What kinds or bar end/bar combinations do you use, if any? I'm finding that for longer rides I definitely like them for both additional positions and for climbing. However, the width I would prefer them to be set really cuts down the bar size quite a bit. I'm just curious what set ups others use and how wide you go with them.


----------



## wavejim (Jul 15, 2011)

I have big honkin' Onza bars I use on Easton Monkey bars. Bars are wide and the ends are on the ends. I love bar ends for the climbing and hand positioning on long grinds. Hardly ever use them on single track.


----------



## druidh (Aug 25, 2004)

I understand what you are saying a bout bar width affecting your comfort with bar ends. I like the Cane Creek Ergo grips. Really comfy and don't make you stretch further forward like many bar ends do. You may find that is a good compromise.

Mind you, I'm also considering TT/Tri bars for longer distance, faster rides and I reckon it's gonna look a bit weird if I have them all fitted at the same time


----------



## mwv (Jan 24, 2012)

The main challenge for me is that I have a rohloff shifter. They take up a little more room so it can be difficult to have a little sweep and/or rise and be able to get the shifter, brake, and grop to fit and not have the bar ends too far wide. 

In retrospect I would have gone with a straight bar instead but now I would have to also replace the stem.


----------



## D45yth (Jan 30, 2009)

druidh said:


> Mind you, I'm also considering TT/Tri bars for longer distance, faster rides and I reckon it's gonna look a bit weird if I have them all fitted at the same time


Kurt Refsnider's 2011 Tour Divide Setup:









_Taken from a post on the Salsa website._


----------



## SuPrBuGmAn (Jun 20, 2009)

Love my bar ends for long rides. I've considered TT bars as well, but haven't moved onto that just yet.


----------



## druidh (Aug 25, 2004)

D45yth said:


> Kurt Refsnider's 2011 Tour Divide Setup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That makes me feel a lot better!


----------



## Aushiker (Sep 27, 2007)

I just have some cheap bar ends that I had the LBS fit when I purchased the bike. Seem to work okay for me.










Andrew


----------



## mwv (Jan 24, 2012)

Aushiker said:


> I just have some cheap bar ends that I had the LBS fit when I purchased the bike. Seem to work okay for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How wide are your bars? What kind of angle do the bar ends have to compensate for the sweep? I guess what I am asking is how do the bar ends angle when installed?


----------



## Aushiker (Sep 27, 2007)

mwv said:


> How wide are your bars? What kind of angle do the bar ends have to compensate for the sweep? I guess what I am asking is how do the bar ends angle when installed?


The handle bar is a Raceface Ride XC low rise so I guess around 5 to 6 degrees of sweep. The lenght of the bars are approximately 540 mm (not sure exactly where to measure them). I don't know the angle of the bar ends but the tip is about 75 mm in from the end of the handle bar so that may give you and idea of the amount of angle.

Andrew


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

Ergon grips with built-on bar ends work well for me.


----------

